# coyote howlers



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

I was recently at a hunting show with a buddy we looked at some howlers but werent to impressed what are you guys favorite howlers. as always thanks for any help. :beer: + :sniper: =


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

The howlers that i prefer and sound good are any howler that randy anderson howls with. For mr it has to be an open reed howler.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I am embarassed to say it but I have probably 8 or so howlers. I think my favorite one is the Red Desert Howler by Dan Thompson. A while back there was a post I started wtih people listing their favorite howler and distress call. If you go back a few pages you should find it. People had all kinds of favorites on there.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

I am right with Fallguy on this one! Red Desert Howler


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I tried a Red Desert Howler and have to admit I must not be talented enough to blow it. I just couldn't make it work for me.

I have also tried the original Sceery Howler, and a couple different Lohman Howlers (one open reed, one closed reed), and did not have much luck with them either.

On the other hand I have been using a Randy Anderson / Primos Double Wammy that is quite easy to blow and doesn't sound too bad.

In addition I also use a Crit'R'Call Song Dog Howler (with a somewhat modified reed). I just use the main body of the Song Dog without any of the extensions.

I also have and use a Woodswise Open Reed Howler (that I do not think is available any more) that I have modified. I have mounted it into a megaphone (transmission filler funnel cut down in size) and have made a totally different reed for it (out of bulk reed material I bought from Crit'R'Call).

Larry


----------



## 3006SHOOTER (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey I have never really enjoyed using a howler. My buddy doesn't like them either. Oh I forgot hi you know who i am. i am a close friend.

Bye

:sniper:


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

Randy anderson's Hot Dog and Lil Dog all they way.. I will be in tears if I ever lose any one of those calls

:beer:


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

SDHandgunner said:


> I tried a Red Desert Howler and have to admit I must not be talented enough to blow it. I just couldn't make it work for me.
> 
> I have also tried the original Sceery Howler, and a couple different Lohman Howlers (one open reed, one closed reed), and did not have much luck with them either.
> 
> ...


 If you have tried all them howlers why haven't you tried the Wiley One Howler, made right here in S.D. You might like it.


----------



## dannylilly (Dec 26, 2005)

if you are looking for a howler and want to get serious about coyote hunting then i recommend Rich Cronk calls he is a good man and makes howlers that will call in coyotes. By far is #1 on my list for howlers.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Guess I have never heard of or seen the Wiley One Howler. Do you have contact info for the manufacturer? Do they have a web site?

Thanks

Larry


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

SDHandgunner said:


> Guess I have never heard of or seen the Wiley One Howler. Do you have contact info for the manufacturer? Do they have a web site?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Larry


 Just look in predator calls on this website. It was just put on there.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks Jerry.


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

I have the Lil" Dog open reed by Randy Anderson and it is sweet! It is a very versatile call!

:beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah I don't mind that lil dog call at least the white moutpiece. That green moutpiece is hard to master you can't use a lot of air or pressure.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a critter call mag. I fastened it to an old funnel horn off of an old boom truck. It works great and since it is open reed it makes a great squeeler too.


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

The green mouth piece is more for the close calling. I really only use it for baby contail distress calling, or high pich rodent, works awesome! Just ask Lyonch (a buddy of mine) Squelled on it for a minute and we had a coyote full run at us 20 yards in front of us. It was pretty cool see him react like that!


----------



## dannylilly (Dec 26, 2005)

RANDY ANDERSON DOES HAVE GOOD DISTRESS CALLS BUT IF YOU WANT A GOOD HOWLER CHECK OUT RICH CRONK HE HAS SOME AWSOME HOWLERS AND HE IS A GOOD MAN. HE WILL SEND YOU AN INSTUCTIONL TAPE WITH THE HOWLER IF YOU PURCHASE ONE. IF YOU ARE SERIOUS ABOUT HUNTING COYOTES YOU NEED A CRONK HOWLER!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah I would like one of those Cronk howlers. I plan on eventually buying one before he quits making calls.


----------



## Brad H (Jan 28, 2006)

Rich makes great howlers. I traded a wolf howler I made for him for the one I got.


----------

